# East Coast Regionals



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Did anyone make it last weekend in Spartanburg? Havent seen any scores from it on the MECA site and was curious. I was all set to go on Friday night and every idiot light came on in the Volvo  so I was a no go. Anyone have any info?


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Did anyone make it last weekend in Spartanburg? Havent seen any scores from it on the MECA site and was curious. I was all set to go on Friday night and every idiot light came on in the Volvo  so I was a no go. Anyone have any info?


Great show as always. About 10 sq cars at this show. Can't wait for ESN


----------

